# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  The Russians by Hedrick Smith

## майк

A friend of mine recommended that I read The Russians by Hedrick Smith but I mis-remembered the title and ordered The *New* Russians by Hedrick Smith - I believe a more recent book by the same author. I shall read both but I am interested in hearing the views of those that have read either. I have just started learning the Russian language and wanted to read something about Russia and Russians!

----------


## Раян

I'm about halfway through The Russians, picked it up cheap at the used book store. I'm really enjoying it. Its a very interesting and entertaining look at Soviet life in the 1970s. It won't give you an accurate picture of Russia today I'm sure, but knowing historical background can be just as important. Please let us know more about The New Russians as you read it. I'll have to try to find that one. 
ryan

----------


## майк

I just received The New Russians. The back cover introduces the book as, 'Superb - updates Rick Smith's original masterpiece...'. But it's a bit confusing. The paperback book I have, 678 pages + index etc, is an updated edition of The _New_ Russians, with 4 new chapters. I initially thought that this updated the original - 'The Russians'. Flicking through The New Russians, the majority of the work is clearly from the late 80s onwards. 
So, I have decided I must first read, and have just ordered second-hand, The Russians. If I want to understand me I would start by trying to know something about my Mum's generation   ::  
Excellent reviews for both books. The type is quite small - my guess is that it would be great to get hold of a hardback copy.

----------

